# Mens Tweed Blazer - Where To Get One?



## armywag (14 December 2009)

My OH wants a tweed blazer and is tempted to get one tailored. 

I want to get him one for Xmas - does anyone know a good place to get them online or around the Surrey / Hampshire area?

Or do you know a good tailor?

I know they are expensive but trying to find a reasonable priced one! :smirk:

Thanks


----------



## combat_claire (14 December 2009)

Do you mean a hacking jacket for riding on one to wear with his moleskins??


----------



## armywag (14 December 2009)

one to wear with his moleskins!


----------



## combat_claire (14 December 2009)

That is much easier then. Depending on how much you/he wants to spend.

Pakeman, Catto &amp; Carter - http://www.pakeman.co.uk/products.php?cat=97

Brocklehursts - http://www.brocklehurstsofbakewell.co.uk/acatalog/Coats.html

Oliver Brown - http://www.oliverbrown.org.uk/oliver-brown-tweed-collection-2761-0.html

Bob Parratt - http://www.bobparratt.co.uk/acatalog/Jackets-new.html

Alexander James - http://www.alexander-james.co.uk/archives/221

Those are some of the major ones that I can think of. 

If you really wanted to spoil him you could try here:

Purdey - http://www.purdey.com/store/product/41858/5/menswear/tailoring/classic-tweed-jacket/


----------



## armywag (14 December 2009)

Thanks so much I'll take a look!


----------

